
Raspberry Pi Zero – Programming Over USB - detaro
http://pi.gbaman.info/?p=699
======
analog31
Bookmarked! Still waiting for the PiZero to become available, but meanwhile
I'm satisfied that I can continue developing on the big Pi and port everything
to the Zero.

~~~
Sanddancer
I'm kicking myself for not picking up one yesterday. Adafruit had a hundred
available, but by the time I had found other things to let me justify to
myself paying the shipping charge, they were all out.

~~~
wavefunction
Just wondering what the sticking point was? I would buy at least 10 of them if
there were any in stock the > 30 times I've checked recently.

~~~
Sanddancer
The two sticking points were that they were limit 1, and that I was very very
tired, having not slept well.

------
BHSPitMonkey
Sounds like a cheap way to build a (somewhat) small DIY keylogger!

~~~
mschuster91
A key logger would require both an USB input and output.

However, the idea of a backdoor delivery is interesting. You could e.g. have a
switch for the three major platforms (Linux, Win, OS X) wired to GPIO, and
then use flaws in USB descriptor parsing (or in drivers) to hijack the machine
automatically. Or just have it emulate a disk drive and rely on automounting
together with a virtual keyboard to run commands.

~~~
finnn
Kali Nethunter does this from Android phones, and I know they distribute
images for assorted arm boards, maybe they'll start offering that sort of
things for devices with the proper hardware

------
deutronium
That's very cool! Will definitely have to have a play with this.

------
NetOpWibby
Wow, that's pretty cool.

